# Burton Freestyle Bindings?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

So, I learned to ride about 4 years ago on vacation, and fell in love. I have done a decent bit of riding since then, going at least once a month during winter months. I have always used Rental equipment because I could never justify spending 1000 dollars on snowboard equipment when I could just use the rental gear.
Well, the other day, I was checking some "deal of the day" sites I had jsut discovered, and ran across one selling a Ride Control '08 board for 120 dollars, and decided to buy it. having finally taken the plunge, I went over to Backcountry.com and ordered a pair of boots I had been eying for a little while that were almost 80% off, and then set about looking for bindings.
I ran across the Burton freestyle's on Back Country for only $27.49, which is an absolutely retardedly low price for snowboard bindings. Has anyone had any experience with these? if you have and don't recommend them, do you have another suggeestion, keeping in mind that budget is important for me right now.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Meh. You get what you pay for. They are cheap so they may have durability issues. I'm always a fan of spending a bit more for something of higher quality, but honestly, if you are only going once a month, they may last you a while.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

well, I havent purchased them yet, so if you have some other recommendation it would be much appreciated. the reason I asked here in the first place is because they were so incredibly cheap that I assumed something MUST be wrong with them


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, this is a good time for some amazing deals. 60% and more. There probably isn't anything wrong with them, they just aren't very expensive bindings. But like I said, if you don't board a lot, it may not be a problem.

The thing about cheaper bindings is that a break in the middle of a run can be a massive frustration. But there is no guarantee that they ever will break on you. I say go for it if they work for you.

Besides, if they were to break, you're only out $30 bucks. Not really a bank-breaker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

hmm, good point. at 30 bucks, if they get through two sessions, I'd say they were just about worth the cost...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Long story short, ANYTHING is better than a rental. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, ain't that the truth...
While I have some attention on this thread, maybe you could answer one more question that i have been wondering for about a week...
Is the Board I bought any good? its the '08 Ride Control 155. I havent been able to find a real professional review, and I am always weary of consumer reviews on sites for entry level gear, because it's made for beginners, and they don't know the difference!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i got my freestyles beginning of last season....
after 2 days out riding on it...i ditched it and got a union force.
the freestyles are too soft to my likings and they are NOT durable at all.
So flimsy after only 2 days out, i have cracks on the side of the heel cup near the screws.
note: i dotn even do parks or go running around banging up my new board.

but if u dont ride that much i suppose spending 30 bucks for a entry level binding that will probably last u 2 or 3 seasons is okay.
________
GLASS PIPES


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Addyct said:


> haha, ain't that the truth...
> While I have some attention on this thread, maybe you could answer one more question that i have been wondering for about a week...
> Is the Board I bought any good? its the '08 Ride Control 155. I havent been able to find a real professional review, and I am always weary of consumer reviews on sites for entry level gear, because it's made for beginners, and they don't know the difference!


I've never ridden that board, but I do know that it is not a park board. So at least you are looking at appropriate gear for your style, which is more rare than you might think.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I've never ridden that board, but I do know that it is not a park board. So at least you are looking at appropriate gear for your style, which is more rare than you might think.


lol thats true...

to the OP, i dunno about the Freestyles, i would just spend the dough for a quality setup, and if you really think about it, say you go 5 times a year, 4 years. 20 times at 30$ a pop. thats 600$ you spent on worthlessness. you could of had a full top of the line setup..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> lol thats true...
> 
> to the OP, i dunno about the Freestyles, i would just spend the dough for a quality setup, and if you really think about it, say you go 5 times a year, 4 years. 20 times at 30$ a pop. thats 600$ you spent on worthlessness. you could of had a full top of the line setup..


yeah, I always thought that, but knowing that you should have it and actually handing over 600 dollars to someone are two different things, you know? I could never get there...


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Freestyles will be good for you. At that price you can't go wrong. What year are they? if there 09 then grab them for sure. They have more padding and the Toe Cap Strap this alone is worth the 30 bucks. If your a cruiser they will last a while. Really depends on how hard you ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

no, unfortunately they are '08s, but like you said they will work for that price. I'm thinking of doinging a lot more park riding next season, so they might no last that long, but hopefully by then I will have a few more bucks to buy some better binders. I keep seeing the Rome 390's and Union Force's recommened everywhere, so maybe I'll keep an eye out for those at a cheaper price.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Addyct said:


> I have always used Rental equipment because I could never justify spending 1000 dollars on snowboard equipment when I could just use the rental gear.


Let's do some math here. Once a month for 4 years at $25 a day to rent. Even if you only rented one day each month at 4 months, that's $100 a year times 4 equals $400. It sounds like you went more than 4 times a year so I can only imagine how much you have spent on rental equipment. Add up how much you've spent and it's likely over the amount you would have spent on your own setup. Not to mention the quality of equipment you would have enjoyed. I went snowboarding for the first time this January. Only one full day of rental equipment at $25. I live in Texas and plan to make trips to Colorado about 2-3 times a year and just got back from a trip last weekend. That's only about 9 days of riding per year. I still decided to buy equipment after my January trip and used it Easter weekend. Total spent on brand new '09 equipment was $615 shipped to my door for equipment that I believe is some of the best you can get. '09 Bataleon Goliath $345, '09 Rome Targa $160, '09 Vans Cirro $110. Even at full retail for the same equipment, it's only like $800-$850.

My question is where are you shopping or what equipment are you looking at that it's going to cost $1000 for a setup? IMO, I couldn't justify throwing money away on renting equipment, especially after using a crappy and too short Burton Cruzer with shitty Burton bindings and busted as boots compared to my setup. There are deals out there to justify spending the money rather than throwing the money away on rental gear.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry, I just read the entire thread and realized someone else already made this point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

well for 27 bucks you can't really go wrong.

BUT. my first bindings were a pair of 06 freestyles. they're cheap for a reason. screws always came loose, my feet would move around in the bindings, the top strap was uncomfortable, but i had to tighten them to the point of cutting off circulation to keep my feet from moving around. 

if you're serious about the sport, chances are you're going to upgrade your bindings later, so you'd might as well buy new ones now. i just bought the '09 cartels, and i love em


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:Save up money and I would suggest getting burton custom bindings from sierrasnowboard.com, they are havin a 50% off sale because its summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

*Nonononononononoooooo*

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdowno not get these bindings get bindings from sierrasnowboard.com they are having a %50 off sale cuz its summer.


----------

